

 Don’t Panic, But We’ve Passed Peak Apple. And Google. And Facebook. - shoham
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2013/06/14/dont-panic-but-weve-passed-peak-apple-and-google-and-facebook/2/

======
projectdelphai
Page 1: [http://www.xconomy.com/national/2013/06/14/dont-panic-but-
we...](http://www.xconomy.com/national/2013/06/14/dont-panic-but-weve-passed-
peak-apple-and-google-and-facebook/1/)

